# Cataracts



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Well I took my babies in for there annual shots. I had asked my vet to check Lucky's eyes because one eye just did not look the same has the other. Well he diagnosed Lucky with cataracts. His right eye is the one that has the cataract and the vet said he can tell the left eye is showing signs that he will have it in his left eye also. The vet is very surprised considering Lucky age is not what I would consider old so we are going to check him for diabetes. I don't really know Lucky's history cause as most of ya'll know I found him on the streets. Does anyone have any advice going forward? I have no experience with cataracts.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

My Aussie developed them when he was around 10. At that time my vet said leave it alone. It was very expensive to have them removed, around 1200 PER EYE. he just couldn't see as well, used his nose a little more to get around. They don't hurt.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry, no advice, I have ave never had a dog with cataracts. In hunans the surgery is veey uneventful, rekme the old lense and insert s new one. Very quick recovery. Progression in humans is also very sllw, typically. 

Best

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

My wheaten who passed away last year at 16 had them and he left it alone. He did just fine. Depends if you can afford it and lucky's life style. I just don't like surgery if it is elective.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Good idea to check for diabetes as this type cataract can form very quickly. However there are usually other signs/symptoms ( excessive drinking/urinating ...sometimes a bit of weight loss... though if overweight to begin with often not initially noticed).
Diabetes can be easily be confirmed or ruled out with a simple blood test. 

My Missy was diabetic..( caught early) and she did have a diabetic cataract 'dot' found upon her dx. However we got her regulated fairly quickly and the cataract never progressed.

Stressing this type cataract is 'different' then age related.

If diabetes is ruled out I suggest you get appt with a specialist.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

If diabetes is ruled out then yes we will consult with a specialist. I just think him only being around the age of 4 or 5 makes we wonder how bad they will get if untreated. I do have pet insurance so I have to look into the coverage for cataracts.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't have any experience with cataracts either but have friends who have had a dog with cataracts that they opted to leave alone. She was an older dog and their lifestyle was one that the dog never went away with them. It was a slow enough progression and she wasn't one to run and play that she adapted to being blind without any problems. They just never rearranged their furniture and you would never have known she was blind. For me and my lifestyle, if it were to happen and I could financially handle the surgery, I would probably look into it depending on their age and health. I hate to say it but for my oldest, Zoe, I would most likely leave it go. She has cushings and her temperament is one that she doesn't do well in the store and as she's gotten older, traveling is not as fun for her. It causes too much stress for her. So she's one that stays home but does enjoy her car rides. And I think the stress of surgery would be more than she could handle as well. 

I'm really sorry about Lucky. He is so blessed that you found him and took him in.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I can speak about cataracts, when my Muffy turned 11 we noticed his eyes looking strange, kinda cloudy, we took him to our vet who said yes he had cataracts, he said not to worry they weren't that bad, within a year Muffy was having a hard time seeing, almost blind, he felt helpless so sad, we took him to a eye specialist, luckily there was one within 30 minutes of our house, we decided to have the surgery, after a few more visits with the specialist they did his surgery, it was amazing within a hour Muffy could see again, you should have seen how happy Muffy was, almost like a miracle. Back then it surgery was $2,800, we had to give him eye drops twice a day, the drops were $50.00 a bottle and lasted a month, it was worth every cent we payed, the sad thing was Muffy went to the bridge a year later:smcry:
Two years ago our Miss Bow was diagnosed with cataracts, she was 12 1/2, our vet suggested we not do the surgery because of her age, we ask how much the surgery was it had gone up in price $4,000, we listened to our vet and we decided not to do the surgery:blush: BIG MISTAKE, I wish we would have went ahead with the surgery, Miss Bow is almost totally blind, she can see shadows at times, I have noticed not being able to see has aged her, she use to be so lively even at 12 1/2 she acted like a 8 year old, if only we could go back in time, we would have had the surgery for her quality of life, I realize she is old but being blind is so sad, she walks into things, we find her in corners, her quality of life has really gone down.
I know for certain if I had a younger dog I would most definitely have the surgery, just maybe your vet can help you find a good University where the cost would be less.
Good luck to you


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I can speak about cataracts, when my Muffy turned 11 we noticed his eyes looking strange, kinda cloudy, we took him to our vet who said yes he had cataracts, he said not to worry they weren't that bad, within a year Muffy was having a hard time seeing, almost blind, he felt helpless so sad, we took him to a eye specialist, luckily there was one within 30 minutes of our house, we decided to have the surgery, after a few more visits with the specialist they did his surgery, it was amazing within a hour Muffy could see again, you should have seen how happy Muffy was, almost like a miracle. Back then it surgery was $2,800, we had to give him eye drops twice a day, the drops were $50.00 a bottle and lasted a month, it was worth every cent we payed, the sad thing was Muffy went to the bridge a year later:smcry:
> Two years ago our Miss Bow was diagnosed with cataracts, she was 12 1/2, our vet suggested we not do the surgery because of her age, we ask how much the surgery was it had gone up in price $4,000, we listened to our vet and we decided not to do the surgery:blush: BIG MISTAKE, I wish we would have went ahead with the surgery, Miss Bow is almost totally blind, she can see shadows at times, I have noticed not being able to see has aged her, she use to be so lively even at 12 1/2 she acted like a 8 year old, if only we could go back in time, we would have had the surgery for her quality of life, I realize she is old but being blind is so sad, she walks into things, we find her in corners, her quality of life has really gone down.
> I know for certain if I had a younger dog I would most definitely have the surgery, just maybe your vet can help you find a good University where the cost would be less.
> Good luck to you


Oh Paula thank you for sharing. This does make me rethink my views. :hugging:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I know that in humans the "surgery" is with a laser. Quite fast and miraculous results. I'm hoping that's it's the same for dogs and that insurance will help. He's too young to be visually impaired. I have to say that with strays sometimes it's hard to gauge how old they are. My neighbor was told her Silky was two when she adopted him from the Humane Society 3 years ago. They now think that she's probably 8 years old because of her health problems so they were off by three years. Sending hugs to Lucky. :wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Our dog Buddy has cataracts and our vet is just monitoring him for now. He said that they have not progressed to the stage where we would need to consider surgery.
Do you know if you have a veterinary opthamologist near you? This seems like one of those issues that you would want a real specialist for. Our vet is at an animal hospital, and he has all the latest devices to look into Buddy's eyes. Much more advanced than a general vet. We go at least every six months for a check up.
Here is a link about cataracts and surgery from our vet's site that might be helpful for some general information:
Cataracts and Your Pet


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I can speak about cataracts, when my Muffy turned 11 we noticed his eyes looking strange, kinda cloudy, we took him to our vet who said yes he had cataracts, he said not to worry they weren't that bad, within a year Muffy was having a hard time seeing, almost blind, he felt helpless so sad, we took him to a eye specialist, luckily there was one within 30 minutes of our house, we decided to have the surgery, after a few more visits with the specialist they did his surgery, it was amazing within a hour Muffy could see again, you should have seen how happy Muffy was, almost like a miracle. Back then it surgery was $2,800, we had to give him eye drops twice a day, the drops were $50.00 a bottle and lasted a month, it was worth every cent we payed, the sad thing was Muffy went to the bridge a year later:smcry:
> Two years ago our Miss Bow was diagnosed with cataracts, she was 12 1/2, our vet suggested we not do the surgery because of her age, we ask how much the surgery was it had gone up in price $4,000, we listened to our vet and we decided not to do the surgery:blush: BIG MISTAKE, I wish we would have went ahead with the surgery, Miss Bow is almost totally blind, she can see shadows at times, I have noticed not being able to see has aged her, she use to be so lively even at 12 1/2 she acted like a 8 year old, if only we could go back in time, we would have had the surgery for her quality of life, I realize she is old but being blind is so sad, she walks into things, we find her in corners, her quality of life has really gone down.
> I know for certain if I had a younger dog I would most definitely have the surgery, just maybe your vet can help you find a good University where the cost would be less.
> Good luck to you


Oh Paula thank you so much for your insight on this health issue. I think with Lucky being so young and reading your stories I must definitely will get him checked out by a specialist. I can't fathom of the thought of him loosing his eye sight so young. You know when I found him he tested positive for heart worms and at that point I knew that I might be facing some sort of health issues with him in the future. I just never thought cataracts would be one of them due to his age. I am not sure about a university here in houston but I would have to look into that option. I know we have a hospital that has a Ophthalmology specialist but I am sure it won't be cheap. (Gulf Coast Animal Hospital.)

Thanks Again Paula hugs to miss Bow


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The decision for surgery or not really depends on how fast the cataracts progress and if the dog has any other issues due to the cataracts. Many dogs develop cataracts but live with vision to ripe old ages. Others have chronic eye issues due to the cataracts. I would definitely consult an eye specialist.


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

I hope Lucky feels better soon!


----------

